# anyone care to guess



## motherofboys

12weeks 6 days

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Snapbucket/1ac88d1b-orig_zpsa88a5bb4.jpg

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Snapbucket/2658ad3b-orig_zpse7eed75b.jpg


----------



## Guppy051708

I strongly vote :pink:!

EDIT***i see two potential nubs...(which obviously im just misreading into one of them :blush:) am i correct in assuming the darker white line is nub as opposed to the thick circular one "behind" that one? At any rate, im basing my nub guess off of the thicker white line that appears "in front". Hope im making sense. But if im looking at the wrong one and it is the other one, then i would say :blue: but for now i think pink.


----------



## motherofboys

I posted in first tri and so far has one person reply saying boy lol I'm not good at the nub thing but sometimes it did look girly, other times I thought boy, but then it's hard to see their position cos their spine curves doesn't it lol
The man doing the scan lead us in telling everyone on the way that DH has the recipe for boys as we have 3 lol


----------



## _jellybean_

Did u try in-gender.com?


----------



## motherofboys

No I'm about to try there. I was on my tablet and couldn't remember my password as I auto sign in LOL so now on laptop. Had another boy response and someone saying that they dont see the nub just legs? But when the pic was taken the babies legs were straight up in the air. DH now thinks its a boy, even though his not even aware of skull and nub theories LOL


----------



## motherofboys

Just seen your edit Guppy.
I'm getting boy on in-gender as well. I put 2 pieces of paper on and using the darker white line its completely flat in line with the spine which would apparently be a girl. 
BUT I do see that there is a more shadowed part right behind/under it and I have read on in-gender about a scrotal bump which I'm worried that could be but there is a lot of confusion about scrotal bumps over there and where they should be placed. I didn't think to do the paper on the more shadowed part but will try it on there later and see what kind of angle I get.
Tried comparing it to my other 3's scans but got no numbs at all on them.


----------



## Guppy051708

If it helps any, the dark white line that i based my guess off of, is exactly what my girl looked like


----------



## motherofboys

I posted on a page I use on facebook and getting girl but mostly have had boy in the places I would trust more. 
I know its not 100% and just guess work but seeing so many people say boy has convinced me its a boy.


----------



## Guppy051708

Im wondering if that part behind the line i referr to is just part of a leg or maybe an umbilical cord?


----------



## motherofboys

Possibly, I know the bit above which is pointing up is the leg. The legs were both straight up.


----------



## Guppy051708

based on that...idk hon, i really think you have a girl.

let me see if i can find a pic of mine.


----------



## Guppy051708

okay, so there was a person that said there was no nub in these pics but idk, either way here you go, make of it what you will. When i had my nuchal done, i saw a white stright line quite often, like the one in your pic. Thats why i left the scan thinking :pink: we are def having a girl, im hopeful for ya :D


Spoiler
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0531_zpsbe81d969.jpg

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0533_zpsa85fed39.jpg


----------



## motherofboys

I'm so unsure, I don't trust my instincts this time. Maybe because it actually matters to me this time. At first I thought girl, but I didn't trust it not to be wishful thinking. Then I thought boy, but not sure if I just did a really good job of convincing myself LOL Then was starting to think girl again and now with so many people saying boy I think it must be a boy LMAO I'm confusing I know lol


----------



## motherofboys

I see the line on your scan you mean. I kept switching back and forth in the scan but mainly because I'd think that looks girly, no it can't. I'm not letting myself hope.


----------



## Guppy051708

motherofboys said:


> I'm so unsure, I don't trust my instincts this time. Maybe because it actually matters to me this time. At first I thought girl, but I didn't trust it not to be wishful thinking. Then I thought boy, but not sure if I just did a really good job of convincing myself LOL Then was starting to think girl again and now with so many people saying boy I think it must be a boy LMAO I'm confusing I know lol

that basically sums up my experience this time around too.

Did you get a date for your early u/s? sorry, i think you may have said but i can't remember with my moosh preggie mommy brain :blush:


----------



## motherofboys

One thing though DH always though we were having girls before, now his saying boy so hopefully his wrong like he was every other time lol


----------



## motherofboys

7th of May for a gender scan.


----------



## Guppy051708

PS, i think you inadvertently swayed girl too, based on what you said in my journal. I know that isn't a guarantee, but i feel that it was at least in your favor :D


----------



## Guppy051708

motherofboys said:


> 7th of May for a gender scan.

oh sweet :dance: not too long from now (though i know the feeling and it seems like centuries away!)


----------



## motherofboys

yeah its less than 4 weeks and I'm sure it will go quickly really once the boys are back at school etc


----------



## _jellybean_

Not sure if u did this, but I would put the name of the ultrasound techs in your title at intended--- Coldwater, Charliecats, and lovemy4 because then one of them will respond and they're very accurate.


----------



## motherofboys

no i didn't do that. I'll see if I can edit the title. I've just joined gender dreaming as well and got a boy guess. I even thought perhaps people were confusing the bit of leg for the nub so pointed out it was the leg. 
Guppy I did the paper thing on the other lighter bit and still pretty straight, if anything its pointing down between the legs rather than up when a paper is laid in the line of the spine and line of the possible nub.
I have been googling nubs trying to find ones that look like mine but none of them say if they are confirmed (or at least the ones I'm clicking on) I guess I'm just grasping at straws and should face the fact that most people think its a boy and after 3 of them it probably is.


----------



## motherofboys

Hey at least I wont have to change my name on here!


----------



## motherofboys

Do you think maybe its too short to be a girl nub? its flat but so many people saying boy I'm wondering what they are basing it on.


----------



## motherofboys

I know I'm losing it being so obsessed, but I have asked what makes everyone think boy. Apparently the nub is thick and short and doesnt extend that far out of the body so that makes it boy even though the angle is pretty flat. Plus the shadow below also indicates boy.


----------



## maybebaby3

:pink:


----------



## motherofboys

I know I'm over reacting but I've had so many people say boy that I feel like I've lost my chance of a girl already. 
I'm still searching forums looking for confirmed nubs one way or the other. And hoping maybe that the whole nub isn't showing and its actually longer.
But feel like its all pointless looking, like I've already had it confirmed.


----------



## Kitta

Motherofboys, don't feel Sad based on people's guesses from here and other sites. I had all boy guesses on mine including from my 15 week gender scan which we were told girl I still had people saying boy (cord was in way) we are def having a little girl.. You'll find out soon enough what you're having but don't lose hope based on "theories" and "guesses". (I hope you get the gender you desire)!


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

I agree w guppy I strongly say girl!


----------



## amandad192

In comparison to my girly scan I'm defo thinking :pink: !! x


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks everyone. This is the last one now so I think its made me even more desperate than I was. I guess I was just hoping a few people would say girl and give me some hope. I keep trying to find girl nubs that look boy but feel like there is no hope of a girl. 
I really wanted to enjoy every moment of this pregnancy and have tried not to complain too much about how much sicker I am (but I must admit it got my hopes up a bit, I know all pregnancies are different but after 3 the same you can't help but wonder when it is different) but I feel like I'm not enjoying it for fear its a boy. Which of course makes me feel horrible.


----------



## motherofboys

OMG I am looking through the other pics on the sites that have been posted in the last couple of days. And the exact same people who are guessing boy for me are guessing girl on a pic that looks so similar to mine! There is one posted yesterday after mine. The lady had 3 boys the same as me. The nub is short and fat. And people are saying definitely a girl and "doesn't look at all boyish". Like I say they are THE SAME people who posted on mine. I don't get how it works!


----------



## amandad192

I didn't think it was down to size, because can't that change by how deep the ultrasound is considering it's 2d?
I thought it was about the angle. My 12 week scan pic this time has no nub visible at all :(


----------



## motherofboys

I don't know, I just asked what made them think boy and was told that it should extend further out of the body for a girl (which logically I think would be the other way round seeing as a boy will actually have the most on the outside at the end) and was thick which made it boyish.


----------



## embeth

Based on that pic I would say boy. BUT i really hope you get to hear girl, with one of my 12 wk scan pics i could make out a pretty straight nub with a forked end as alot of girl ones do and he is a he! so its not always 100% no matter what people guess, don't count yourself out yet xxx


----------



## embeth

meant to say i had some girl guesses on ingender..so meant people do get it wrong at times :)


----------



## motherofboys

See I have seen people on there telling people they are having a boy because the nub looks forked and its more common in boys and vice versa.


----------



## marina294

a girl and a boy can have forked nubs its more the angle so to speak. im not sure with yours as not a really clear picof nub but i would lean boy slightly. sorry x


----------



## embeth

marina294 said:


> a girl and a boy can have forked nubs its more the angle so to speak. im not sure with yours as not a really clear picof nub but i would lean boy slightly. sorry x

I would agree with this..both can be forked, I have heard its more common in girls, mine was forked though and was a boy so who knows! My boy guess is a lean as I can't really see a good clear nub in the pics..do you have any others? xx


----------



## motherofboys

I've just got 2 almost exactly alike with a nub on. the others are just profile shots and not as clear either.


----------



## Toms Mummy

I found this link, I wonder if it will help x

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks that site is really good. Its amazing how alike they are.


----------



## motherofboys

So now people are saying that I'm not even looking at the nub and what I'm sure is the leg because the leg was visible just a few seconds before and were straight up and you can see more of the leg further up, they are saying is actually the nub and as you can see its pointing upright and it does look very much like a penis. I'm even more confused now. I thought the nub was a white line? I saw the darker white line so often through the scan but didn't notice anything else in that area. Gah I wish I hadn't bothered looking and just waited for my gender scan. If I'm wrong though and thats not the leg then theres no doubting its a boy.


----------



## Willow87

See thats the thing, no one can say for sure if we are seeing a full nub or if there is leg there. If its the leg, then I would lean girl. If its the full nub, then definitely a boy. I know this is hard for you but really try to not get too nubsessed. At this point, what will be, will be.


----------



## motherofboys

I wish I had known to look for more than just a white line at either and angle or not. The baby hardly moved through the scan and they had trouble getting them to turn to see their spine then they went straight back to where they had been before but when they were moving I didn't see anything else nub like, but then I was concentrating on that line. 

I'm feeling better today and I know I can't change anything, it just feels very confusing because I feel like its a girl, when I look at my scan I feel like I'm looking at a girl. But then I don't know if its just me clinging onto the last bit of hope.


----------



## maybebaby3

I felt it was a girl. Tried to convince myself otherwise but failed miserably. I hope this is your girl! My DH was adamant it was a boy from day 1 and he was right! It's difficult not to obsess!


----------



## motherofboys

Well I now really think its a boy and am treating 'him' as such. I've changed my ticker to be blue and am looking at boy stuff and thinking again about names.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hiya mob's, I just recognised your pic from GD and put the names together:) I'm ELP over there so we have met both places! Do you want me to talk through what I see the main differences with the nubs are? The main thing as you can probably guess is the detail! and yours has perfect detail.


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah you can do I find it really confusing. Some that look exactly the same turn out to be either. And theres one that I think looks exactly the same and people who guessed boy on mine guessed girl on hers so confused me even more LOL
I think I'm accepting that its probably a boy, I found out about the numbers in your NT blood work being an indicator as well and mine are low so thats boyish.


----------



## 6lilpigs

The way I see things is that the nub is made up of 2 parts. The bottom line-the flat line and the top line- your angled line. Theres a baby2see diagram somewhere which shows photos of the early changes, I'll add the link if I can find it. 
In alot of u/s pictures baby can be at just the wrong angle as to not show the angled line so only leaving the bottom girlish looking line. If your pic isn't leg, (which it may well be I have seen stranger things!) then your baby was in the perfect position to show the full boy nub. Often we are only left with a little dot on top or a bit of a pale shadowas a hint. If the full nub isnt showing then sometimes you can guess off of the length of the nub. Gestation can alter it alot, the closer to 13 weeks you are, the longer the main white flat line on a girl looks so a shorter nub at 13 weeks can sometimes mean a hidden boy nub.
Forks can be confusing imo and so can angles, imo it comes down to the detail. I'll post a pic below of one of my girls, it had all boy guesses on IG when I first posted it, but it all cam down to the detail! Which wasnt there!

Just noticed the baby2see links at the top!
 



Attached Files:







pi.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## motherofboys

Ok thanks for explaining it. I guess if that really is the nub there is no doubting it.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Toms Mummy said:


> I found this link, I wonder if it will help x
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html

One the pic above you can see how on a girl the outer lip stays long which is the bottom line on a nub and the inner nub part shrinks back, but on a boy the outer lips shrink back so making a shorter bottom line and the inner nub grows out and up making the angle.

It would be fantastic if yours did turn out to be leg and not angled nub, how exciting would that be!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

motherofboys said:


> Ok thanks for explaining it. I guess if that really is the nub there is no doubting it.

I got disturbed by DH before I could add the above bit on, fwiw you may be getting my dream family xxx


----------



## motherofboys

I suppose I just didn't want to believe it. I've been really upset by the thought of never having a daughter the last few days. I'm feeling better about it today and starting to accept that I'm going to hear boy at my next scan.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Would DH definitely be against another? And have you looked into swaying! When you have 4 number 5 honestly just fits right in;) And that would give you time to get a geat sway plan in place plus I know if people have found that they're having an opposite this time that planning the next one takes the pressure of and some of the sadness away x


----------



## motherofboys

We were planning another but he'd said not until we move which we wont be able to afford to do for 5 years yet. DH is 44 already, although he has always said his age isn't a factor and its up to me. (I'm 26)
The line was drawn at 5 and then he suddenly changed his mind. I guess I could change his mind but not sure if I'd be able to do it just yet. I think it would have to be after this one was born and he'd seen it wasn't so much harder.
I was thinking that I would try swaying next time, and the thought that I had another shot was making it much easier.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thats great news!! It sounds like your DH will be easy to convince to try a little earlier;) Then if you do find this is another little man you are in a good place to both plan a new home and a daughter to go in it! You have looooads of time at 26! to find what makes you both so boy friendly and to get a great plan in place. The GD site is updating their statistics all the time so you can monitor the ladies in your position and see over time what is and isnt working for them!
Out of interest to start with and not being too personal but are you muscular, skinny, overweight or just in the middle?


----------



## motherofboys

I'm naturally very slim and always have been. Going by the measurements they took on the day of my 12 week scan I'm 171.0cm tall and 58.0kg with a BMI of 19.8

DH has a family history of there being one man in each generation who only has sons, his paternal Grandad being one of 6! He has 3 sons, one of whom also has 3 sons. I've been told this doesn't matter and he'll still have an equal amount of boy and girl sperm.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Now your size is interesting! I know alot of taller slim women who have only boys, I'll keep my eyes out for it on the GD site and see if I can find what is working for these build women:thumbup: As I'm a blue swayer I don't know too much pink info you see:blush:
Is your DH bald?


----------



## motherofboys

No his still got all his own hair.


----------



## motherofboys

well thats cheered me up, I wasn't planning a big facebook announcement the important people know now. But I decided to put my scan pic on because I wont be seeing family for a couple of weeks. Lots of people who didn't know congratulating me.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Looks like a girl to me going by nub :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

motherofboys said:


> No his still got all his own hair.

This is good:thumbup: Bald men have naturally higher testosterone leaning blue, your dh with a bit of tweaking should be usable lol!!

Out of interest mob's which pick was the one similar to yours which people were guessing pink on? Only I know theres a couple which I have seen which I think look blue and I have a feeling that people maybe trying to give false hope, unfortunately it does happen! Have I guessed on the pics??


----------



## motherofboys

I haven't commented on any and I can't really remember the title or persons name.I know they already have a few boys. To me the line of the nub looks thick and short and doesn't poke out from the body very much which are all the things you pointed out on mine. Although I obviously don't know very much about it. I don't think you commented on that one, at least not when I had seen it.

Hahaha about him being usable. 
I know it sounds silly but I am a 'tom boy' and I also only have brothers (2 full brothers then a half brother, with the same dad) I wonder if I naturally have a high level of testosterone myself.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hey, so I was trawling through the confirmed gender nub scans on In-Gender (As you do!) I was in the girl section and saw this post and pic and thought of you as I thought the nub area looks very similar to yours!..... I just thought that it might be nice to see that your are still in with a girly chance x

"So it was confirmed yesterday that our baby buttons is a GIRL! Almost everyone said girl from this photo I had taken at 12 weeks. Had a few boy predictions. i have attached the photo. this is the photo that you can see the nub. The very girly nub.

Thanks Everyone!"

https://ingender.com/cs/forums/storage/95/395046/baby.JPG


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks hun, that bit pointing upwards does look very similar to mine, even seems to have a little bit on top.
If you ignore that bit then the nub does look very girly, I've read about how with some of them you can see 2 lines one on top of the other like that.
I would hope that its just a case of the full nub isnt showing for me but I'm not going to get my hopes up.
I think I'm doing very well atm in the mind set of having another boy and although I really really want to get there and be surprised I don't want to feel the level of disappointment I did last week.
It is nice to know that not all hope is lost though so thank you


----------



## Guppy051708

^^It's very clear in the above pic that is the baby's leg. 

I really think the back looking bits is part of the leg in your case as well. Ive suspected that the more and more that i see your babys picture and now that there is another baby posted, it only confirms. I could be totally off my rocker here, but im convinced the back part of your babys picture is not the nub. i think its more likely part of the leg, but im no expert.


----------



## motherofboys

I suppose what everyone has been saying is right, we can only guess, none of us really know. I thought it was leg because the leg had just a second before disappeared from shot, but then as it disappeared it could have allowed the nub to be seen so who knows. I don't want to get my hopes up again. 3 weeks tomorrow until my scan.


----------



## motherofboys

I've taken some more pics because I know the last one was quite blurred. I'm not sure it will really show any difference and will probably just make it look more BOY lol

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Snapbucket/94b64dbc-orig_zpseda0a5ee.jpg

https://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d83/kayleighwhitehead/Snapbucket/7f1865b2-orig_zps2eee56f5.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

mob, are your pics from a video by any chance???


----------



## motherofboys

No I only have the photos


----------



## motherofboys

I just retook the pictures while I had more time and all the boys were at school/preschool. The other pictures were taken quickly and didn't focus as well


----------



## Misscalais

I feel like I'm seeing three white lines in the bottom pic, is it possible to see them from that direction? I'm honestly getting girly vibes.


----------



## _jellybean_

Sorry if I already asked this--but did the techs at ingender say it looks like a boy nub? I really trust them. Would they give you a percentage of how sure they were, lik 80/20? Were they sure it's a nub? xx


----------



## motherofboys

I don't think I got any of the techs guesses. I wasn't given a percentage guess and wasn't explained to other than to have someone ask "are you saying you think the bit above the white line is the leg?"
6lilpigs explained to me over on gender dreaming and here too about nub length and thickness and and why she thought it looked boyish etc which was very helpful. I still hope that it is the leg especially after that other pic that looks similar to mine and it IS the leg but I know that it does look very much like boy parts and after having it explained in such detail by 6lilpigs I can see exactly what more experienced nub guessers are seeing.


----------



## motherofboys

Misscalais said:


> I feel like I'm seeing three white lines in the bottom pic, is it possible to see them from that direction? I'm honestly getting girly vibes.

 Apparently on some girl nubs you can see two straight lines on top of each other but I'm just repeating what I seen others say in response to nub guesses:shrug:


----------

